# Chicken Enchiladas on the grill



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

I made this one not long ago and it was a big hit. 

You'll need:

1 can of chicken
2 cans enchilada sauce
1 package flour tortillas
1 package shredded cheese

(I double the recipe for my family.)

In a bowl, mix together the chicken and half a can of enchilada sauce.

In a metal pan, (I use the throw away kind for easy clean up) pour the other half of the enchilada sauce in the bottom and spread it around. 

Spoon the chicken mixture into flour tortillas and roll them up. Lay them side by side in the pan. Pour the remaining can of enchilada sauce over the enchiladas and cover with shredded cheese. 

Cover the pan with aluminum foil and place on the grill or over the fire for about 10 minutes or until the cheese melts. Serve while hot.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

This does sound very good, printed! If its mexican, we like it.


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, yum... I am SO doing this one next time we go out!


----------



## wannatravel (May 7, 2009)

Amy0807, we are trying these this week as we go out to Pocahontas State Park outside of Richmond, VA. We are attending a homeschooler conference and will not have alot of time to prep food at the campground and this sounds just yummy! Thanks! Charmaine


Heath & Charmaine
4 sons, 2 dogs, 6 bikes & a lot of food
07 Fleetwood Sequoia/99 GMC Sierra 1500


----------



## wannatravel (May 7, 2009)

followup on your recipe--wow that was delicious! I tried it again when my sister came over my house on Monday and she just devoured it---my kids were looking for seconds and thirds! Thanks again...


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

I just found out that when my Mom makes enchiladas, this is the basic recipe, LOL! She sometimes adds peppers and onions to the chicken, things like that, but it's the same!! Still haven't gone out, this weekend hopefully. *fingers crossed*


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

I made these at home just a few days ago. Wannatravel, it's one of our family faves, too. 

Orangecamper, it's a toned down version that my kids and hubby will eat. lol I have always made them in the oven at home and we wanted to make them once when we were out camping and it was so easy that I now fix it every time we camp.


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

Didn't get to make them this last time out, went with Mom and the Step dad, they handled the cooking. But next time it's just me and the BF, these WILL be part of the menu!


----------

